# Can we lodge 189 visa while on 489 visa in NSW ?



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I would like to know that can we lodge 189 visa if we are on 489 visa with NSW regional sponsorship ?

If yes, then where is the evidence for the same ?

Genuine answers will be appreciated !!!!

Thanks in advance guy's...


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes you can if you have enough points (min 60 points for 189).


----------



## Buffal0 (Oct 25, 2014)

Currently on 489 applying for 190. So you can do the same for 189 too..


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

Buffal0 said:


> Currently on 489 applying for 190. So you can do the same for 189 too..


Your visa 489 is already approved? Or just placed 489 visa file ?


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dear expats
I have been recently granted 489 visa*and now want to apply for 189 visa.

*In this circumstance Iwant to know:

1.*** Whether I can apply or*not.

2.*** If yes then which one is better for me:*

·********to apply from*Bangladesh (offshore)*or*

·********to apply from Australia(onshore).

3.***If I have to apply onshore is it required for all of family members(visa holder) to stay in Australia*at the time of apply and stay there tiI wantant visa decision.

3.***Would I be eligible for Medicare and family tax benefit or not (before the 189 grant for both the cases: onshoreand offshore application.) 

N.B: I haven't made my first entry to au yet.


----------



## mizan00 (Jun 19, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yes you can if you have enough points (min 60 points for 189).[/QD
> 
> Dear expat
> I have been recently granted 489 visa and now want to apply for 189 visa.
> ...


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

I am waiting for a Case Officer for my 489 Family Sponsored visa. Waiting from 25 Sep. More than 3 months. Is there a way we can enquire? how to enquire the status?


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

If it's been 3 months definitely you can contact officer 
Call to immigration and say them its inquiry regarding my 489 placed file
They will connect your call to officer. I had placed my file on 13 sep and on dec 14 I had given a call and on 15 I got email with pcc request. Right now my visa is granted


----------

